
Russian state telco hijacked traffic destined for HSBC, VISA, Mastercard, etc. - tefo-mohapi
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/04/29/traffic-destined-for-several-networks-including-south-africas-internet-solutions-was-hijacked-by-a-russian-telco/
======
bluejekyll
BGP seems to suffer from this regularly. Where is the push for BGPSec? It
seems even more important that DNSSec...

Luckily HTTPS can still detect this maliciousness.

